# All natural and safe baby shampoo?



## jstpmm (Apr 6, 2010)

I just read a news article that said Johnson and Johnson's baby shampoo has trace amounts of toxic chemicals in it. Sure enough, looked at my baby's shampoo and it's in there. What are some all natural baby products I can use instead of Johnson and Johnson?


----------



## aeterna (Nov 6, 2008)

We're a California Baby house. =)


----------



## parsley (May 7, 2011)

We use California Baby scent-free "Super Sensitive" for when DD was a newborn/infant. We switched to the "calming" scent as she got older. And now generally use whatever natural/organic line I pick up at the coop for both myself and DD. She never showed any redness or irritation from either.

I've bought a bottle of California Baby scent-free "Super Sensitive" for when we have a newborn again.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

We use baking soda & apple cider vinegar. Works great!!


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> We use baking soda & apple cider vinegar. Works great!!


That's what we do whenever we need something more than straight water. DS' hair usually gets clean just rinsing it well with water, but if it's gotten truly dirty (like after "gardening"), I break out the BS & ACV. For his body, I either use straight water (more often than not), or a little bit of castile soap. We still have friends burying their faces in his hair and telling us how wonderful that baby smell is, so I figure it is safe to say he's a stinker in attitude only.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

California Baby Super Sensitive here too....


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

We have a bar of Dr Bronner's unscented that we use on hair and body when he seems a little grody. Otherwise, water works pretty well!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

For my 2yo we use California baby Calendula shampoo & conditioner. Her body is just straight water or whatever suds drip down, lol.

My 4yo uses Dr Bronners the lavender one on her body and whatever shampoo I'm using at the moment on her hair.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We also use baking soda. I don't do the ACV on DS, but I do for myself.

I've never used anything stronger than that on him, and only that when his hair is matted in food or vomit. The rest of the time I just brush it daily and wet it when he takes a bath (maybe once a week).


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm switching to more natural products for myself so currently I use my shampoo for DD (no conditioner) which is from Hugo Naturals. Basically I went to the natural section of our grocery store, wrote down the names, and looked them up on the Skin Deep website: http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/ Surprisingly some of the natural brands didn't rate that well!


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Dr. Bronner's unscented baby soap. We've used the bar in the past, but I've been putting the liquid castile soap (you can get this at Target now) in a foaming soap dispenser and it works great. Goes a long way, too.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homemademom*
> 
> Dr. Bronner's unscented baby soap. We've used the bar in the past, but I've been putting the liquid castile soap (you can get this at Target now) in a foaming soap dispenser and it works great. Goes a long way, too.


I didn't realize you could get this at Target, that's great! I've been using California Baby because I could get it there, but it's pretty pricey.

I got some Earth Mama Angel Baby stuff for my baby shower and I love it. The lotion makes DS smell like a creamsicle! They have a deal on the FB page every Friday where they rotate having 1 of their products at half off.

ETA- you can look up most body products on this website to see how toxic they are.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

California Baby or Earth Mama Angel Baby


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

one of the greatest advice (at least i think) i got from one of the most horrible ped. i had (yeah we changed and this piece is his only saving grace) was why baby stuff, why soap.

and so i rarely used any soap on dd as a baby. rarely. and if i needed to i just used my own dr. bronners. in fact i never even used baby toothpaste on her. and i never had the problem of her eating toothpaste.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

We used Therneem for DS, and it is also great for cradle cap even though it doesn't advertise as such.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

We tried all the natural baby shampoos ... and Weleda's Calendula Baby Shampoo and Wash is the absolute best. Mild, heals excema, gentle natural scent .... I can't recommend it too highly. It's costly, though online you can get it cheaper from Amazon, but you use a tiny, tiny amount and the tube lasts about 2 months (that's with two kids -- we're still using it on our school-aged kids).


----------



## Klarissa D. Bennett (Dec 30, 2014)

I used Gaia Organics new organic baby shampoo and body wash we got from Amazon. Ideal for sensitive baby skin. We've been using it for quite some time now and makes tremendous difference. She now enjoys every bath time. Doesn't irritate her eyes while leaving her skin (and my hands) soft and moisturized. It's organic, so I know it is safe for my baby.


----------



## Mylie (Mar 15, 2004)

Tom's of Maine has just come out with baby/children's products again...I haven't tried them but I used to love their honeysuckly baby shampoo before it was discontinued...


----------

